# Solitude, UT in January



## Powhio (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi ya'll! I'm heading to Solitude Mountain in near Salt Lake City in mid-January.

Where should I stay? What should I do in the evenings?

And most importantly, what are the must-ride lines? 

I have IKON pass so I may go to Brighton as well for a day.

Thanks!


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Powhio said:


> Hi ya'll! I'm heading to Solitude Mountain in near Salt Lake City in mid-January.
> 
> Where should I stay? What should I do in the evenings?
> 
> ...


I usually rent a house in Sandy on AirBNB or VRBO. Good luck booking last minute - especially this year. Price are up from last season. 

Make sure you hit Brighton while you are there. It is next door to Solitude and connected by at least one run. 

Both resorts are not that big and you should easily be able to cover all of the terrain in a few days.


----------



## Thinker (May 6, 2018)

I stayed at Silver Fork Lodge in January of last year (2019). They have free shuttle to both. The internet sucked and the room was small. If I could go back, I'd stay in the city and take the bus. Much cheaper and better hotels. I alternated both resorts. I didn't like the fact that Solitude had a ton of moguls and they weren't indicated on the map. Maybe I messed up, but I found myself unstrapping and walking up a couple of times because I didn't want to go through the hassle of dealing with moguls.


----------



## Bye4now12 (Dec 6, 2018)

We stayed ski-in at the base, was a condo via airbnb. Loved staying there. Small town with 2-3 restaurants.

Runs - depends on how they open. We got dumped on the night we arrived, so the first day they were clearing snow up top and in the bowls...look at a map for the below

If that's the case (seemed pretty common) start where lifts are open, and stay close to how things are opening
We started lower lookers left side of the mountain, it's easy to lap with light lift lines
Then shift to middle / lookers right - I think it's called Eagle lift, that stayed really nice under the lift for a few hours, then you can float lookers right from the tope of Eagle to those intermediate bowls and end up back at Eagle or cut further lookers right
Then ski the top top peak if it's open, though be careful as a wrong turn can find you at the top of a 40' drop (see - under lift on ride up). There are some really aggressive glades, or really steep fast blues. This area can get packed when it first opens
Lastly - go to the Honeycomb bowls as soon as they open. Like try to be waiting. Tons of terrain here - trick is to take your first few laps down lookers left / lookers middle of the bowls, then as it gets tracked out traverse further and further lookers right / skiers left. It's a heelside traverse if you're regular but worth it, we found powder stashes back there 2-3 days after it stopped snowing

We had 3 ski days and didn't make it to Brighton. It was fantastic, I'd be back this year if it wasn't for COVID


----------



## Powhio (Dec 14, 2020)

campbellt3 said:


> I usually rent a house in Sandy on AirBNB or VRBO. Good luck booking last minute - especially this year. Price are up from last season.
> 
> Make sure you hit Brighton while you are there. It is next door to Solitude and connected by at least one run.
> 
> Both resorts are not that big and you should easily be able to cover all of the terrain in a few days.


Does this mean you can go up from either resort and ride both?


----------



## Powhio (Dec 14, 2020)

Bye4now12 said:


> We stayed ski-in at the base, was a condo via airbnb. Loved staying there. Small town with 2-3 restaurants.
> 
> Runs - depends on how they open. We got dumped on the night we arrived, so the first day they were clearing snow up top and in the bowls...look at a map for the below
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great plan and a lot of good advice! Lookers?


----------



## Bye4now12 (Dec 6, 2018)

Powhio said:


> Sounds like a great plan and a lot of good advice! Lookers?


Lookers left - means looking at the mountain from the base, the left side, similar to looking at a map of the mountain
Skier's left - means if you were on the mountain 

Does that help ?


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Powhio said:


> Does this mean you can go up from either resort and ride both?


Yeah just mare sure you get a SolBright ticket or the Super Pass. 









Salt Lake Ski Super Pass | Ski Deals & Discounts


Find the best ski deals of the season with the Salt Lake Ski Super Pass. Enjoy discounts on transportation & ski rentals in Salt Lake City.



www.skicity.com


----------



## Powhio (Dec 14, 2020)

Bye4now12 said:


> Lookers left - means looking at the mountain from the base, the left side, similar to looking at a map of the mountain
> Skier's left - means if you were on the mountain
> 
> Does that help ?


Makes sense! I had never heard it like that.


----------



## Powhio (Dec 14, 2020)

campbellt3 said:


> Yeah just mare sure you get a SolBright ticket or the Super Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an Ikon pass. It's how I'm choosing my trips haha 

Steamboat in February.
Possibly Jackson Hole in March/April.


----------

